# Chicken and potatoes with curry?



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I came upon this by chance. I can usually guess from a recipe if something will taste good. The curry stumps me. Can 16 million people be wrong? What do you think?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik, I fixed the link…but, I didn’t see the curry?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Two Knots - Yes, she adds curry powder. Unless I was dreaming. It was so slow I tried to speed it up.
2:18 on the video.

My curries are milky but it's from coconut milk. The only time I can remember eating a different creamy curry is that on Deviled Eggs. Chinese curry looks kind of creamy, but, I would bet it's not milk.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I have curry that my son bought be back from India…have been looking for something to use it on. 
He bought me back a lot of stuff ( everything was so cheap) but he said the curry was the most expensive. I know I mentioned that already.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> I have curry that my son bought be back from India…have been looking for something to use it on.
> He bought me back a lot of stuff ( everything was so cheap) but he said the curry was the most expensive. I know I mentioned that already.


Well, try this!!! It seems right up your alley.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Here's another one I can't understand. Salmon and cheese? It must be a regional thing.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I suppose you could make the first dish & leave out the curry and try it later. You'd have to steep the curry powder in some liquid to get the full flavor. Maybe try it in a small amount of sauce?


----------



## SoNic (Feb 14, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> Can 16 million people be wrong? What do you think?


YES, they can be wrong!

Seriously now I found out that some food taste has to be introduced to you as a child, to like it.
I didn't grew up with peanut butter and I think it's gross. My daughter grew up with it and she loves it.
On the other hand I introduced her early to cabbage rolls made with sauerkraut and she loves those too...

PS: Asian people can't digest cow milk for example.
Why Asians Are More Likely to Be Lactose Intolerant Than Others (nextshark.com) 
Maybe I can't stand curry for a similar reason.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, now I see it at 2:18

I hate these recipes that are so slow…my niece introduced me to tick tock
They have recipes that are no longer than 3 minutes...type in what recipe you want ( like for instance - shrimp scampi ) and you get loads of shrimp scampi recipes no longer than 3 minutes. It’s great.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Ok, now I see it at 2:18
> 
> I hate these recipes that are so slow…my niece introduced me to tick tock
> They have recipes that are no longer than 3 minutes...type in what recipe you want ( like for instance - shrimp scampi ) and you get loads of shrimp scampi recipes no longer than 3 minutes. It’s great.


Just click on the settings control at the bottom of the screen to increase the speed.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I erased my message. I'll try back after coffee.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That recipe for the salmon looks good - only I would make it with boneless chicken breast.
Nothing comes between me and my salmon.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> That recipe for the salmon looks good - only I would make it with boneless chicken breast.
> Nothing comes between me and my salmon.


Cheese just sounds wrong. I think I tried it once. Sometimes I think I've discovered something good, but, then have to realize that humans have been cooking for an awfully long time & there's a reason that that didn't catch on.

I think it's the richness of salmon doesn't go well with the richness of aged cheese, cream cheese excepted.


----------



## Alix Healy (Jul 18, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> I came upon this by chance. I can usually guess from a recipe if something will taste good. The curry stumps me. Can 16 million people be wrong? What do you think?


Good recipe. I like when everything is put into the oven


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

ah yeah, so there's a difference between curry and curry powder, I'm thinking it was a "curry" she's added that as a flavor, you really can't do that with curry or some of these spices, they have to be fried in a pan with onions, and or you add curry leaf, indian curries use mainly coriander, where as Sri lankan curries and south indian use curry LEAF. Curry powder is a totally different animal and most people I know, make a curry from scratch and then use curry leaf or coriander.cumin and stuff like that.

I mean, when I cook a curry yes I will but there is a lot to it, this is just some dish with stuff thrown in, Great for views, wouldn't feed it to a dog, nice background music, but I HATE youtubers who don't talk, or worse yet use computer voices

That is one God awful recipe, 16million people, hmm, 2.5 million people eat macdoalds in Canada daily, I wouldn't use that as a recommendation LOL 

but txs for sharing the video !

Just my POV, pls don't take anything I said personally, if you like the recipe it's all good


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@ajaye - Since we lived in Hong Kong and stayed in India ( and visited Kashmir, Pakistan by mistake on a donkey!) my version of curries are based on what the Chinese serve and Garam Masala. It was actually served frequently at my childhood home; it was my favorite birthday dish, made by my mom.

Over time my own curry has changed into what I believe is more of a South-Eastern Asian curry. Apparently, there is more fruit in the southern curries. Usually with chicken pieces like above, sauteed onions, chicken broth & lots of curry powder, it includes coconut milk, bananas and golden raisins. The raisins are just my preference. They plump up in cooking. It's served with Mango chutney and some condiments that escape me right now. Peanuts and shredded coconut. Crumbled bacon? Crumbled hard-cooked egg? Served with freshly cooked white rice. Yum.

Even though my dad was half German ancestry and from North Dakota, our time in HK made a real difference in the food we ate. Most everyone of any means in HK had a cook. Ours had worked for a Russian Duke. At home in California, we ate a lot of fish & crab, some steaks/roasts, Stroganoff, vegetables, salads, fruit, lots of Mexican food, Spaghetti and some Chinese & curry. Go figure.

Can't forget the Virginia fried chicken!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, I’m going to make your curry chicken breast dish today.
I‘ll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

That first one looks like a variation on bobotie. Although I'm sure there are many variations of scrambled egg casserole type dishes.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

huesmann said:


> That first one looks like a variation on bobotie. Although I'm sure there are many variations of scrambled egg casserole type dishes.


You may be on to something. I can't find out where she's from without going thru all the comments. Maybe she is from South Africa, but the foreign subtitles have been changed overnight!
@ZZZZZ has been in South Africa a lot.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I think it's in German.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

huesmann said:


> I think it's in German.


Yes. I'm not very familiar with Afrikaans. It's gone now.
Edit - it was still on the videos above. Google Translate says German.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’m going to make it for lunch …this way I don’t have to cook tonight. 
Stay tuned. I’m substituting half and half for the cream and yellow and red
cherry tomatoes, cause that’s what I have on hand. Stay tuned.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

SoNic said:


> YES, they can be wrong!
> 
> Seriously now I found out that some food taste has to be introduced to you as a child, to like it.
> I didn't grew up with peanut butter and I think it's gross. My daughter grew up with it and she loves it.
> ...


Maybe you would like the African peanut butter chicken. . .it's really good! We had it on photo-safari in Tanzania.









African Chicken Peanut Stew


A hearty West African-inspired stew of chicken thighs and legs, sweet potatoes, and peanuts that is perfect for a chilly day.




www.simplyrecipes.com





(But, tomatoes are from the New World.)


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> Here's another one I can't understand. Salmon and cheese? It must be a regional thing.


Try it it’s good!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Maybe you would like the African peanut butter chicken. . .it's really good! We had it on photo-safari in Tanzania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know I’m going to try this recipe…I have chicken thighs in the freezer, my guy loves chicken thighs ( I don’t care for them) he also loves peanut butter.
I put sweet potatoes on my shopping list. That will be my next chicken recipe.  
I like Chinese cold sesame noodles and make them occasionally.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

DoomsDave said:


> Try it it’s good!


Don't knock it till you've tried it.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> Yes. I'm not very familiar with Afrikaans. It's gone now.
> Edit - it was still on the videos above. Google Translate says German.


It's German.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, It was pretty good. I used 1 teaspoon of curry. It was not too strong, but, I think curry
is an acquired taste. It looked pretty, served with John‘s yeast rolls.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Two Knots - Are those pepperoncinis?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> You know I’m going to try this recipe…I have chicken thighs in the freezer, my guy loves chicken thighs ( I don’t care for them) he also loves peanut butter.
> I put sweet potatoes on my shopping list. That will be my next chicken recipe.
> I like Chinese cold sesame noodles and make them occasionally.


I don't remember tomatoes in our stew, or sweet potatoes, but, there are lots of positive reviews.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No, they are yellow cherry tomatoes.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> I don't remember tomatoes in our stew, or sweet potatoes, but, there are lots of positive reviews.


Do you mean tomatoes in the peanut stew recipe that you posted?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

There were about seven men that traveled with the photo-safari tenting group. They set up camp, hauled water & cooked as well as provided protection. There had been a multi-lion fight in the middle of a camp recently. Yes, they were that close. No guns, but, the guys were originally Maasai.
Their stew may have been more basic. I mainly remembered the chicken, & peanut butter with spices in thick chicken broth, but, it was 30 yrs ago. Maybe look at a few recipes before you decide.

That Blue Apron recipe looks good.


cafrican chicken and peanut butter - Google Search


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, you can be certain that I’ll put my own spin on it. It sounds wild, tomato sauce, chicken broth, sweet potatoes, and peanut butter. I‘ll give it a shot.
I may not like it, but my guy likes everything, so it won’t go to waste.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Yes. I'm not very familiar with Afrikaans.


German and Dutch have a few similarities, but if you have enough words you can tell the difference pretty quick.


Two Knots said:


> I think curry is an acquired taste.


Not if you're from India!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, you can be certain that I’ll put my own spin on it. It sounds wild, tomato sauce, chicken broth, sweet potatoes, and peanut butter. I‘ll give it a shot.
> I may not like it, but my guy likes everything, so it won’t go to waste.


Then how about Cioppino for your next magic trick? with good bread and wine. I'm living vicariously through you! 😄


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, You know I’ve been thinking about making it. I’ll make it for you.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik, I found pics of the last time I made it.
Mussels, Shrimp, and Calamari, over linguini.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Here's where you are while making the African Chicken & Peanut Butter Stew -










We didn't have screens on the sides, though, too dangerous!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Two Knots - When's dinner? 🤣


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No cooking today, ( leftovers) I shopped and forgot the spam again! Oy.
But, I remembered to get the sweet potatoes, and ginger root
for the cafrican chicken and peanut sauce.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> cafrican


The "c" was a typo, although, as an abbreviation for California African, it isn't bad.😄
I have a friend who is an African but looks more Middle-Eastern. No one believes him. He's a California African originally from Algeria.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> The "c" was a typo, although, as an abbreviation for California African, it isn't bad.😄
> I have a friend who is an African but looks more Middle-Eastern. No one believes him. He's a California African originally from Algeria.


oh.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> oh.


You can make it your own. . .


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> You can make it your own. . .


I intend to.


----------

